# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  لعبة صور الاعبين

## مضراوي

انا اعطيكم اسم لاعب و اللي بعدي يضع صورته ثم يضع اسم لاعب اخر و اللي بعدو يضع صورته وهكذا ......
انا اريد صورة (دوس سانتوس) :cool:  :cool:

----------


## LUCKY

لعبه رااائعه اتمنى تفاعل الاعضاء فيها و انا راح يكون عندي اول رد 





هذا دوي سانتوس 

اللي بعدي يحط صوره ديكو

----------


## king of love

أنا أريد صورة فرناردو توريس

----------


## الكروي

اريد غيغز

----------


## محب البحاري

أريد صورة كرسبو

----------


## مضراوي

اريد صور محمد نوور

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآحب وصبآح الورد* 
*يسلمو ع الطرح الروعهـ  ،،،* 
*وش جآيبني هون ماادري بس اشتهيت العب  ،،،*

**

*عفر هذا هو  ،،،* 
*اذا طلع صح جيبو ليي صورة ميسي =messi ،،،* 
*وبش* 
*تحيآتوووو*

----------


## محب البحاري

أريد صورة ندير العراجنه

----------


## الكروي

[IMG]http://img90.**************/img90/3374/resizedsdc11113bc4.jpg[/IMG]هههه اخي لا  اريد صورة الاعب حسن الحمادي

----------


## الكروي

[IMG]http://img90.**************/img90/3374/resizedsdc11113bc4.jpg[/IMG]اسف

----------


## الكروي

اسف اخي ماتضهر امبا الاعب سكولز

----------


## الكروي

سكولز

----------


## نيزك الحب

ابغى صورة 

هنري

----------


## الكروي

امبى  فيصل خليل

----------


## king of love

[IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/ALQASS%7E1/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/moz-screenshot.jpg[/IMG][IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/ALQASS%7E1/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/moz-screenshot-1.jpg[/IMG]


أبي صورة رونالدو الظاهرة

----------


## محب البحاري

من قبل واحد قال يبي صورة ندير العراجنه دورته و حصلتها 



أحلى لعب لا عب 
كثرة المشجعين له 
خجله من الشهره 

المهم الصوره 


 

حصوله على أفضل لاعب 

و على فكره مو بس دوره لو دورتين ياخد أفضل لاعب فيها 



 [IMG]http://img91.**************/img91/9724/resizedsdc11113ge4.jpg[/IMG]  



أبي صورة صادق سويد

----------


## nice X nice

هذا صادق .....   يالله ابي صورة الاعب  سعيد اعويران

----------


## محب البحاري

أبي صور ابراهيم العلي

----------


## محب البحاري

أبي صورة مستيريو

----------


## LUCKY

اليي بعدي يحط صوره 

حون تيري لاعب تشلسي

----------


## محب البحاري

آسفين قلبناها مصخره ويه

----------


## محب البحاري

ابي صوره 

أيالا

----------


## LUCKY

اللي بعدي صور ديفد فيا

----------


## همسة ألم

يمكن هذا الي تبه 
أنا مااعرف للكروه بس داخله فضول 
وقلت أرد 
للي بعدي أبي صوره
لي واحد إسمه فيليب لام

----------


## Hussain.T

اللي بعدي ناني

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اشوف الشباب عندهم حماس
اقول اني ماليي في الكوره
اطلع احسن 
قبل لا يطردوني
موضوع حلو وحماسي تسلموا على التفاعل فيه

----------


## king of love

أبي صورة ياسر القحطاني

----------


## همسة ألم

رجعت ليكم من جديد 
شبل : خوي ليش كل هالزعل 
عسى ماشر 
وتسلم أخوي على الصوره
طيب هذا الصوره الي طلبتها خوي

أنا أبغى صوره للاعب إسمه كاكا 
وبس ...

----------


## محب البحاري

tأر يد صورة فان ...........................

----------


## king of love

فان بيرسي



فان در سار



فان نستروي

----------


## king of love

أنا أريد صورة سيرجو راموس

----------


## محب البحاري

موننمتالاوىلاتالر ورلا

----------


## محب البحاري

أريد دانييل ألوفيس

----------


## محب البحاري

اليله عطلوا ها

----------


## LUCKY

اللي بعدي صوره ريكيلمي

----------


## Hussain.T

اللي بعدي 

باتو

----------


## LUCKY

طبعاً ريكيلمي لاعبي المفضل 





اللي بعدي يجيب صوره النجم دل بييرو

----------


## khozam

ابي صورة بتيستوتا

----------


## LUCKY

هذا اللاعب من اللاعبين المفضلين عندي  
 

يالله اللي بعدي يجيب صور *روبرتو باجيو*

----------


## محب البحاري

الي بعدي يحط صورة    
تيسير انتيف

----------


## khozam

ابغي صورة المبدع الجديد لمانشستر ديمتار برباتوف

----------


## LUCKY

اللي بعدي ابغى صوره توريس

----------


## khozam

وهذه صورة لاعبي المفضل فرنادو توريس




ابغى صورة هيلدبراند

----------


## همسة ألم

> tأر يد صورة فان ...........................



 


مشكورر أخوي على الصور 
معظمهم عجبوني ,,,

----------


## همسة ألم

> وهذه صورة لاعبي المفضل فرنادو توريس
> 
>  
> 
> 
> ابغى صورة هيلدبراند



 

للي بعدي أبغى صوره لي واحد إسمه 
فرناندو توريس ,,

----------


## LUCKY

اللي بعدي ابغى صوره فان بيرسي لاعب ارسنال

----------


## khozam

ابغى صورة كارلوس تيفيز

----------


## Mr.NOon

وانا ابغى صورة بــاتوو :)

----------


## محب البحاري

شباب كنا الصور تكررت                                الي بعدي يحط يا همسة ألم   صورة       عمران العلي

----------


## همسة ألم

:embarrest:   :embarrest:   :embarrest: 
سوري خوي 
ماعرف شكل هذا الاعب 
بحثت عنه بس مالقيته 
إن شاء الله إخوانا يساعدوك 
تحياتووو

----------


## محب البحاري

وي ما بتجاوبو ا اذا ما عرف تو       باعلمكم في وين          اد ا رحت بحثت في قوقل  مو تبحث في الصور لا  ابحث في الويب

----------


## محب البحاري

]h ulvhk أبي صورة اللاعب مالك معاذ               يالله ليش وقفتوا اللعبه

----------


## abbaso0oh

*ابغى صورة الاعب "ديفيد بيكهام**"*

----------


## king of love

اريد صورة أدريانو

----------


## LUCKY

هذا ادريانو


ابعى صوررره 

عمر زكي لاعب مصرو نادي ويغان الانجليزي

----------


## abbaso0oh

[IMG]http://www.mtnfootball.com/*******/060207egysen01_wc.jpg[/IMG]


هذا صورة الاعب عمر زكي

ابغا الاعب برنس تاقوو

----------


## king of love

أريد صورة تيسير آل نتيف حارس نادي الاتحاد السعودي والمنتخب سابقا

----------


## دوري الأبطال

أريد الاعب أبراهيموفيتج

----------


## LUCKY

اللي بعدي يجيب صوره ديفيد فيا

----------


## king of love

إلي بعدي يحط صورة اينزاجي

----------


## دوري الأبطال

أريد الاعب سقطار

----------


## دوري الأبطال

عفوا اللاعب سقراط

----------


## النيزك

ابي احسن لاعب في العالم كله درغبا

----------


## دوري الأبطال

أريد صورة اللاعب سقراط

----------


## abbaso0oh

*هذا هو سقراط ابي لاعب اسمه رايت فيليبس*

----------


## دوري الأبطال

أريد صورة اللاعب عبد الله الدعيع

----------


## *محمد*

ما لقيتها الصورة آسفين خلي غيري يدورها :sad2:

----------


## *محمد*

أبي صورة ماجد عبدالله مع المنتخب

----------

